# Lightest aluminum handlebars ?



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Curious, what are the lightest aluminum handlebars on the market now? I checked out the 3T brand and they seem to be light but are there any others that are lighter in weight? Any suggestions...*


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Search thru the "Save Some Weight" subforum.
You'll get a zillion suggestions!


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Weight Weenies - Road Handlebars

I would say anything around 220g would be pretty light for an alloy bar, but whether it's actually a good bar is another thing entirely.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

How often do you plan on replacing them??
If you plan on replacing them every year, or every crash, I'd say, go with a sub 200g bar.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No more*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> How often do you plan on replacing them??
> If you plan on replacing them every year, or every crash, I'd say, go with a sub 200g bar.


Since the European test standards have come into play, there really are no more super light Al bars. IIRC they need to be around 240 gm to be able to pass the fatigue test. I've ridden lots of bars lighter than that with no issues and I weigh 180 lb (82kg), but I don't crash and I'm light on the bike.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know if they are the lightest, but I ride 3T Prima 199 bars (26.0 clamp) on two bikes without issues. No longer made but can be found used on Ebay. I do not crash and I weigh 125 lb.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Handlebars is a component where I initially resisted going to carbon, being worried about breakage specifically. I did wind up switching a few years back to Easton SLX bars, immediately followed by me kicking myself for not switching earlier. It makes the ride much more comfortable and I get no more numbness in my hands when riding over rough terrain like chip seal. 

Besides the ubiquitous Ritchey WCS bars I was also using the KCNC SC Force bars, both felt about the same in terms of (dis)comfort and seemed very close in weight, but the KCNC bar is probably a little lighter.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the 3T Ergonova, and find it is pretty damn light (192g).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no*



Gobiking12344 said:


> *Curious, what are the lightest aluminum handlebars on the market now? I checked out the 3T brand and they seem to be light but are there any others that are lighter in weight? Any suggestions...*


_"You don't want to buy the lightest aluminum handlebars. You want to go home and rethink your life."_


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

There's no more 199g bars????


Oh The Humanity!!!!!!!!
.
.
.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you want good alu, I'd go Ritchey WCS. 

If you want light, get carbon SLX3. 

NEXT!


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

This is a more up to date list:

Weight Weenies • Login

It links to the spreadsheet on google docs.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this thread scares the hell out of me.

that is all.


----------

